# Knitted Dogwood Blossoms



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

http://purlavenue.com/2014/05/knitted-dogwood-blossoms.html

Simple elegant little flowers. The pattern appears to be relatively easy, but there is also a video embedded for those of you (like me!) who are visual learners.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Very sweet, thanks for the link.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

oh those are sweet - and that is the provincial flower for BC


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

chickkie said:


> oh those are sweet - and that is the provincial flower for BC


I didn't know that! Dogwood has always been one of my favorite trees/flowers.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks, love Dogwoods


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

They are so pretty - would make a great hat embellishment!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for the link, will be knitting some up for hats.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are so pretty.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,thanks for the link.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are so pretty


----------



## Confuzzled (May 31, 2014)

Lovely, and thanks


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is so pretty, Thank you. :-D


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So pretty and a great looking replica. They were one of my dad's favorite flowers.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been looking for something to put on plain knitted hats. I think this will work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These look like they would be great on a hat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

These are so sweet would look lovely on a cushion cover.in lots of differnt colours.ill be making some off these.thanks for the pattern.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for the link - just what I was looking for to add to the edge of a plain cape


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> http://purlavenue.com/2014/05/knitted-dogwood-blossoms.html
> 
> Simple elegant little flowers. The pattern appears to be relatively easy, but there is also a video embedded for those of you (like me!) who are visual learners.


Very nice. Thanks for sharing the link. I have bookmarked it.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

I can think of so many places for such cute flowers.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Just adore dogwoods,, they just about grow wild down here in the South In the fall they add a beautiful touch of color with little red berries. Thanks so much for sharing,, I will attach these little gems to the purses I make as gifts. SMILE


----------



## NCOB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the site. I am always looking for new things to put on my baby hats for the hospitals.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice, thanks for the link.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Excellent flower. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cute flowers, I will add these to some of the chemo hats I knit. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

How lovely! Thank you for sharing.
I moved 600 miles south of Minnesota into the land where Dogwood Blossoms bloom in the spring with the Redbud.
pj


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link, very pretty flowers, could be used on lots of plain items to embellish them.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you for this pattern. Dogwoods are one of my favorites. Every year there is a dogwood festival in my town in May.


----------

